# Some advice from other rescued dog owners please.



## KMNash08 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hi. My name is Kelly. I am am posting here cause this evening my husband and I found a dog we are wanting to rescue and I need a little advice. Here is how the story started. I have been wanting a dog for awhile, my last dog passed away naturally 4 years ago. Hubby and I had decided to wait till our little girl was a little older to get a pet, but also said that if the right dog came along we would get it. Well today I was on Rollanet, for those of you not from Missouri that is a local online classified site. I was looking for cheap baby stuff, just browsing... when I came across this 
http://shopping.rollanet.org/category/371/For-Free/listings/539134/PLEASE-HELPPLEASE-READ.html

My first thought was I wish I could get my hands on their previous owner., but after that I realized that one of the little females was just what we had been looking for, just the right size for our place, easy coat for washing and she is gentle and sweet, but a little timid, which is to be expected. So I called the person that rescued them, found out all 3 were on their way to the vet for checkup and vaccinations, and spay and neuter. Which I am really happy to hear. They said it will be a few days before we can get her, they want to get a clean bill of health and get all her stuff done.

That brings me to why I am here. I have had a few dogs over my life, and even had a few that I have got through friends that they could not keep anymore. I have never got one from this kind of neglect and abuse though. I plan to find her a local vet and talk to them about all this too, but I would love some advice on some things I can do to help make this little girl more comfortable and happy here. Maybe some ideas on a good food to help her put some weight on. I don't know her age, but we are thinking around a year or so. Vet seems to think lab/border collie mix..which based on the pics of her I agree on. I started think about what taking in a rescue like this will mean and started looking on the net for rescue forums. Which brought me here. I want to give her a great home and get her happy and healthy, any advice anyone can give on the best way to work out the transition and everything would be great. I don't know how thin she is other then the pic of her where she does look a little under weight, the lady that rescued them said she is the thinnest of the bunch and the others will steal her food if they are not watched.

BTW she is the one sitting in the first pic, we are naming her Faith, because through all this she held on, she had faith that someone would help her.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Getting a dog like this that has been thru unknown circumstances can be challenging and rewarding. One of the first things I can tell you is to let the dog settle in before you do much of anything with her. Let her get to know you, I mean REALLY know you before you do too much handling of her. At least 2 or 3 weeks of limited expectations. No fawning over her (no soothing or babying. She needs a confident strong leader not a mother), no taking her everywhere you go, no dog parks. Just home, around the block on walks and immediate family that she lives with. You need to keep the house as settled as possible which could be hard with a child (not knowing how old your child is) and knowing their desire to run up into the faces of dogs esp. when they are in their home. All your child is likely going to want todo is play with the dog and she needs rest and rehab time. They say let sleeping dogs lie for a reason. 

You need to build her confidence slowly thru training and play. Giving her proper meal portions will help her gain the approptiate weight she needs. Feeding several small meals thru the day approx every 5 hours or so the first couple weeks. Make sure that she is confined when you can't watch her as she will likely scavenge ANYTHING she finds on the floor and try to eat it since she was starved. Keep a leash on her in the house so that yuo have something to grab besides her collar which can be VERY intimidating to a shy dog and could result ina defensive reaction from her. make sure you let her know where the appropriate potty areas are since she was left to live in her own waste it will likely not bother her to mess where she sleeps (this is one of the biggest problems with neglect dogs). SEVERAL trips out to potty like every half hour for the forst week and tons of positive reward and praise for good potty habits will also boost her confidence. Try very hard not to punish or correct negative behaviors but redirect her to the positive. 

I could go on and on for at least 3 pages but I'll leave you with this for a start. Gonna send you a private message with more info. Please read it.

Best of luck with the rescue and congrats on the new addition and YAY good save


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Bless you for wanting to adopt one of these dogs. I think the fact that they want to be handled and loved by people is a very good sign. I would just bring her home, let her settle in, and be patient. The settling in part will take time, so don't rush her, but reward her when she does things you like (potty outside, sitting, etc.). Expose her to new things and people but do it slowly so you don't overwhelm her.

The pups are 6-8 months old according to the ad, so she'll probably grow a bit more. Just something to consider.


----------



## KMNash08 (Dec 18, 2009)

Thank you all so much for responding so quickly. 
Thracian: I did not know she had updated the ad with the info from the vet visit till you said something  I am so glad they all went through it ok and had their shots and all. I didn't know her age but I expected she will get bigger when I saw the pic of her, and then heard she was only around 20 lbs (estimate made before the vet visit while I was on the phone with the lady that rescued them) She appears to be a lab mix, so I know she could get upwards of 50lbs if not bigger depending on what is in the mix lol.

Dog_Shrink: Not mothering her is going to be hard, seeing as I just want to wrap her up and hold her after all she has been through. But I know while that would make me feel good, it would not be good for her. She needed stability and a feeling of safety and confidence, not to be smothered. I read you private message, and I will take everything you have said to heart. And my daughter is 2 (turned two today in fact) and we plan to keep the baby in her play area with her gate up, she will be able to see the dog but not get to her. I don't want her stressing the dog, or the dog stressing her. I figure that treating this like I used to treat bringing in a new dog in a house with other dogs would be good, let them see and smell and hear each other for awhile before they are allowed to get near each other, that way there is no shock, and Faith will get a chance to just relax and get used to her new home.

I am trying not to worry about the fact that while I told the lady that has her that we defiantly want her she is still stated as needing a home, but I guess till the day we bring her here, they have to assume they still need to find her a forever home. I will keep you all up on what happens, and hopefully I will be able to post some pics of her in her new home soon.


----------



## CWBullyBreedRescue (Dec 10, 2009)

My biggest concern would be, I'm assuming, since the previous owners left them to die, they probably where physically abused, too, and for many dogs, this can turn to aggression. I would hope since she's still young, they wouldn't have abused her hardly, if at all. Just something you should be cautious of.

I hope everything goes well. On the other hand, rescued dogs can become the best dogs to own, since they have been through all the bad, all they have to look forward to is the good.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I do think I see some border collie in that pic. Probably lab x border collie, as you said. Make sure you read up on border collies before adopting one, because they tend to be rather unique in terms of breed characteristics, temperament, and special requirements. Many end up in rescues simply because they're too neurotic/energetic/playful for their families. I'm not trying to discourage you here - just making sure you know that this breed is not for everyone. 

Also, since this pup is still growing, you want to make sure that she gains weight steadily instead of putting on a whole lot of weight really fast. That would be bad for her bones/joints. From the pic, she actually looks to be a fairly good weight to me, although it's hard to tell given her position. Many if not most border collie owners like to keep their dogs nice and trim (not underweight though!) so that they can easily do agility/frisbee/freestyle/herding/etc. without extra stress on their joints. 

Good luck and thank you for rescuing!


----------



## KMNash08 (Dec 18, 2009)

It is kinda funny, but having the border collie in her is what sold her with my hubby. Hubby honestly used to be a cat person...really didn't care for dogs, had no problem with them he just said he had not met a lot of bright dogs in his life. What changed his mind about dogs back when he was a teenager was a border collie named Holly that came into his families life. He will still sit and tell stories of how smart she was lol. When we talked about getting Faith, it was the border collie and lab that really excited him, we had been thinking about getting one or the other, I love the lab temperament... they are so kind and even as puppies can be so gentle. He loves the border collies energy and intelligence. We have already worked out some things to help her burn energy after she is all settled in and used to us. We don't have a fenced in yard, but we do have a huge area out here for walks since we live on the outskirts of town, and about a 3 miles down the road we have a large fenced in park and if she likes Frisbee or balls we can go there and she can catch them till my arm falls off lol I know from a few mutts I have had over the years that a lot of the "neurotic" or destructive behavior comes from having to much energy and no way to let it out. Which makes a lot of since when you think about it, you can't breed a dog for hundreds of years to be a working dog, and then just expect it to be happy as a couch potato.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Save your arm the trouble and invest in one of thses


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Or how cool is THIS...






Smart little doxie


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

The happy behavior being reported on this dog could be submissive behavior and easily misunderstood as gentle, happy, and easy to live with. Typically, a dog will be on his or her best behavior for at least 24 hours and probably two weeks while she sizes the place up. After this honeymoon period you will see more of the dog's true personality. Prepare yourself for an energetic dog that gets into every thing and won't listen to you. Not saying she is like this, but you don't really know.

I'm glad to see that you understand this dog will not do well being treated as a newborn infant, no matter how much you want to smother her with affection. She will feel more secure knowing somebody is in charge and knowing the rules. Start out with bringing her to the yard so she can sniff around. She will probably not defecate until the next day, but may pee. Bring her inside on a six foot leash. I would use a harness, one reason is so you can pull her away from temptation more easily, and it won't come off. Keep her in no more than three rooms the first day, I am thinking the kitchen, living room, and wherever you most hang out. Have a crate in the room you will most be in. In front of the crate and in the crate should be a few kibbles for her to find. If you feed her the small meals by baiting her crate, you will be teaching her to accept the crate if she is not already crate trained. Also put a toy in the crate for her to find. Bring her to the yard door every half hour or so and have her sit at the door, use treats. Take her outside for a few minutes, stay with her and if she does relieve herself, praise calmly and give treat. What you are doing is teaching her to sit nicely at the door to go outside. All of the rescues I have had were clueless in this department. When you see the dog panting and/or pacing, she is very nervous and should be brought outside. I would have a raw bone sized appropriatly to the dog and let her have this outside. Chewing helps to relieve stress.

At night, put the crate in your bedroom. Exercise the dog as best you can and put her in the crate when you are getting in bed and turning the lights out. Set the alarm clock for about five hours after you go to bed. Bring her outside for a potty break then right back in the crate. She may need to pee, she may have diahrea from a busy stressful day. Better safe than sorry. I would do this for two or three nights.

Feed her high quality food. Her body has been through a rough time and she needs the best. I feed raw, but I have a problem right now with my present rescue and am feeding Taste of the Wild, the best Tractor Supply has. Use a food with a whole meat as the first ingredient. You probably know this, but sometimes people surprise me. Also, a dog that has been starved, whether through willfull neglect, being lost on the streets, or any other reason, will have food issues, as another poster stated. Since she can reach the counters, I would make a rule that she needs to sit or lie down outside of the kitchen, not come in. A dog that has been starved will probably never be trustworthy around food. You cannot free feed this dog. When she is ready to move from six meals a day to five, and eventually down to two, remember that she may always have a problem with food.

I would keep her off the furniture and bed. If you want her on the furniture and/or bed, wait until she has been on good behavior for at least three months. Then, when you let her on the furniture and she starts being cheeky, you can go back to keeping her off. Many people sleep with their dogs, but it depends on the balance between dog and owner how well this works out.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

If these dogs were left in a trailer in a pet carrier to die you are going to have a VERY hard time getting them to accept a crate with out taking 4 steps backwards every time you put them into it, even with positive reinforcement. The scars are likely too deep esp. since this was during thier "impressionable" months. I would NEVER recommend crating a dog that had been abused and left to die in a crate. That is counter productive and a bad way to try and build trust. 

Confinement training to a puppy safe room with a baby gate (or 2 stacked high if the dog is jumping one) is going to be a lot less mentally stressing on the dog. I have never crated any dog that I have fostered or owned and find that they adapt to freedom in the house A LOT faster than their crated counterpart when confinement training is used rather than crating.


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

I've fostered dogs that were left in crates all day and never had a problem with them sleeping in the crate. However, they are only crated at night with lights out and the house quiet, except for one who was on quarantine, but I use a large crate for that and plenty of outside time. I'm sure one's mileage may vary. If a dog will not go into a crate that is baited of his own accord and the door left open, I would use other options. I didn't mean to suggest that using a crate is mandatory. Thank you for pointing out other options.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

You're welcome Maura... and like you said using an extra large crate might help remove some anxiety this poor pup experienced from being in such a small crate and being left to die if a suitable room is not available for a confinement program.


----------



## ILuvCanines (Dec 29, 2007)

KMNash08 said:


> I have never got one from this kind of neglect and abuse though. I plan to find her a local vet and talk to them about all this too, but I would love some advice on some things I can do to help make this little girl more comfortable and happy here. Maybe some ideas on a good food to help her put some weight on. I don't know her age, but we are thinking around a year or so. Vet seems to think lab/border collie mix..which based on the pics of her I agree on. I started think about what taking in a rescue like this will mean and started looking on the net for rescue forums. Which brought me here. I want to give her a great home and get her happy and healthy, any advice anyone can give on the best way to work out the transition and everything would be great. I don't know how thin she is other then the pic of her where she does look a little under weight, the lady that rescued them said she is the thinnest of the bunch and the others will steal her food if they are not watched.


I have a girl who was in a different type of situation, but abused and neglected to the point that she was (and still is) fearful after 6 years with us.

One of the thing I strongly recommend to you is have a schedule. Do everything everyday at the same time. For instance feeding, potty breaks, walks everything at the same time everyday for the first couple of weeks.

This will make her look forward to certain things at certain times of the day, and make her secure and comfortable with no surprises that scare her. She will get used to a routine and settle into your life without a lot of stress, then you can slowly introduce new situations and things to her.

I did this with Kenzie when we first got her, and even though she was afraid of everything, after a couple days she got used to the routine and settled in quite nicely.

Good luck with Faith and congrats for rescuing her.


----------



## 90_Pound_Shadow (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi, Kelly. I rescued a very similar dog. Shadow was 6 months old and had been in a shelter for three months. He was in very good shape and very ready to have a home. (I'll pm you with how I managed the first week with him if you are interested.)

I'm responding to let you know what you might have with Faith. A BCxlab that might get quite tall. Shadow is 31 inches between the shoulder. He is keen, agile and very much a people friendly dog. His energy level was quite high for the first couple years and he got miles and miles of walks and outdoor time in forest type settings.

I think a healthy diet and as much exercise as she wants-along with a mellow household is a good start.


----------



## Charlene (Sep 12, 2009)

my most recent rescue is a 3 year old great dane girl. for the first 6 months of her life, she was loved and cared for. when she was no longer a "cute puppy", she was tossed out into the yard and her only contact with her humans for the next 2.5 years was food/water. when she came to me, she was scared of everything.

my dogs are house dogs, both danes. when i brought swee' pea home, i showed her around, showed her the water fountain, her bed and then i simply ignored her. for two solid weeks, she pretty much ignored me, too. 

when she noticed my other girl getting lots of affection, one day she was just overcome with curiosity. who is this person who coos to that other dog and gives her treats "just because" and talks to her all the time? when SHE decided she wanted in on some of that action, it was like a light went on in her head. she approached me one day, sat down in front of me and when i still ignored her, she scooted closer, put her head in my lap and BEGGED for attention.

the rest is history. she is one of the most affectionate dogs i have ever had. i can't even go to the bathroom w/o her wanting to sit with her head in my lap!

good things come to those who are patient, both dog and human.


----------



## hgreen (Oct 15, 2009)

The best advice I can give is to have patience with her. It can take 6 months to a year for a lot of rescues to settle in. I am constantly having my fosters returned to me after a month or so because the dog isn't "settling in well" or some other asinine explanation. I always tell people to consider how long it would take for a human child to adjust to a new home and family, particularly an abused one. It sounds like you are dedicated and that's great. I encourage you to hang in there even if it gets tough sometimes.

When I got my yorkie mix he seemed really laid back and fine with his surroundings most of the time, yet he was totally insecure. He would resource guard and bite, he would bite if you touched the back of his neck. He once bit my father, who visited often and he knew well, when he scolded him. He needed 15 stitches. It took about 9 months, not so much of training but of relationship building and letting him know his home is permanent and his humans are on his side. He is now that laid back sweet doggy we knew he could be 100% of the time.

Good luck with your girl!


----------



## .308 (Jul 26, 2009)

> Getting a dog like this that has been thru unknown circumstances can be challenging and rewarding. One of the first things I can tell you is to let the dog settle in before you do much of anything with her. Let her get to know you, I mean REALLY know you before you do too much handling of her. At least 2 or 3 weeks of limited expectations. No fawning over her (no soothing or babying. She needs a confident strong leader not a mother), no taking her everywhere you go, no dog parks. Just home, around the block on walks and immediate family that she lives with. You need to keep the house as settled as possible which could be hard with a child (not knowing how old your child is) and knowing their desire to run up into the faces of dogs esp. when they are in their home. All your child is likely going to want todo is play with the dog and she needs rest and rehab time. They say let sleeping dogs lie for a reason.


VERY good advice IMO.



> Save your arm the trouble and invest in one of thses


+1!

















The dog in the pic was found under a trailer caring for her 2 puppies (4 died). The owner of the trailer who was finding new tennants wanted to kill the dog and pups to remove her. The dog was found to have mulitple bb's in her body (we figure someone had already tried to shoot her). This dog was terrified of people. No agression was shown on her end, however, for the first six months at our place, her only trust was shown in my wife, myself and our other dogs. Any people coming to visit and she would keep her distance for their stay and act nervous. When my father first came to visit, it would take this dog about 2-3 days for my father to stay for the dog to become "comfortable" with him. Now, when my dad pulls up, she comes out greeting him with her tail wagging and no barking. When we now have "strange visitors" come over, give her 5 minutes and have her notice us socializing with the visitors, and she is absolutely fine.


----------

